# Free Service for International Students who want to study in Australia



## annalee_ledda (Apr 18, 2011)

*I'm an immigrant here and want to help you get enrolled in austrlalia.*

Hi,

I am from Melbourne and can help you if you want to enroll in any course in Australia. I'm a filipino immigrant here.

Thanks,
Anna


----------



## cath18us (May 4, 2011)

annalee_ledda said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from Melbourne and can help you if you want to enroll in any course in Australia. I'm a filipino immigrant here.
> 
> ...


hi mam, do you have any course related to nursing?. I want to study EEN but this is very expensive course and the show money needed is very high.
thank you


----------

